# Adrenaline and Dopamine cure dissociation



## wise

I read in 'Overcoming Depersonalization' that dissociation is an inhibitory mechanism for anxiety. Specifically 'severe DPD causes a suppression of the neurotransmitters associated with anxiety and the fight/flight response (norepinephrine and adrenaline). Also the reason drugs like marijuana cause dp is because they prevent the transmission of the neurotransmiiter NMDA, LSD increases serotonin which also causes dissociation and opiods (even natural ones like endorphins) cause dissociative states. Based on this post I read on psychcentral, *dopamine and adrenaline are the CURE for dp. *

Here it is:

PLEASE DON'T GIVE UP! WE KNOW THE SECRET! WE WANT TO HELP BECAUSE MY DAUGHTER HAS BEEN THERE LIKE YOU AND SUFFERED THROUGH FRICKING HELL!!! After a year of searching for help for my 21 year old daughter we actually figured out the cure by accident! Please take this seriously because my daughter is doing very well now. She was so sad to read of your account. 
We went to so many psychiatrists that I lost count and none of them helped so then we began to do research on our own. We learned a LOT about neurotransmitters. Here's the thing...everyone who is suffering from depersonalization is severely lacking in one or more neurotransmitters! Don't let ANY doctor tell you otherwise! Their knowledge is remarkably deficient in this area. I truly believe they are killing people every day by their stupidity and ignorance on this! I am not kidding! In her final days of dp before we figured out what would help, my daughter Dana was riding roller coasters for the adrenaline rush and cutting herself just so she could feel alive. Anyway, I digress. After considerable research on neurotransmitters we found out several things.
1) Most people with dp are deficient in dopamine and or adrenalin, even though they may suffer from panic attacks, it's the LACK of adrenalin that is part of the cause of them.
2) Some dp people are deficient in serotonin.
3) You can usually determine which is the problem by knowing which legal and illegal drugs u respond well to. If you do great on coffee, cigarettes, cocaine and rollercoasters. You probably have a dopamine/ adrenalin deficiency, especially if marijuana makes you more depersonalized or paranoid.

4) If you do great on marijuana you probably have a serotonin problem.

Doctors almost always give serotonin reuptake inhibitor antidepressants! This is a HUGE problem for people who need dopamine because it only makes them worse!

My daughter got an accidental clue at a party we were at one night at Halloween. A girl put some cocaine in her drink. Dana said it was her best night in years! She said she could actually see the food on the table and realize she was in the room. Later we went to our family doctor who is actually smart and told him about her problem and what happened. He laughed and told her that cocaine raises dopamine levels asked if we'd tried Wellbutrin. She said no, that she was afraid to try any more antidepressants because they were a disaster for her and made her feel suicidal. He told us that Wellbutrin works on dopamine and adrenalin so it would probably be a completely different experience. He tried her on the minimum dose and she immediately started to feel better. In fact she was so happy she cried. Then she gradually moved up in dosage until now she as at twice the normal dose because her dopamine levels were off the charts low. Anyway, she saw your letter and wanted me to write to you because she couldn't. Her computer has a virus. She wants you to NOT give up!! She is happy now for the first time in years. She wants you to know how bad she feels for you but that you CAN FEEL BETTER!!! You may have the same problem! Look into this and don't be intimidated by those doctors!!! Ask for what you want! Insist on it! Please write if you have any questions. And please let us know how you're doing! ~Theresa

tree22

Consumer 0









*Posts:* 2

*Joined:* Thu Feb 17, 2011 3:50 am

*Local time:* Sat May 18, 2013 10:53 pm

*Blog:* View Blog (0)


----------



## Guest

If your stressed out and depressed on some level both of these chemicals would likely end up being low as a result of that, so taking anything for it would just be jumping out of the fire and into the frying pan.

Secondly, this sounds way to simple and obvious, if what your describing was the end all be all of DP someone would have figured it out a while ago considering the hundreds of medications and tests people have described going through on here.

Any way, it wouldn't be a good idea to get to hyped up about an instant fix like this, but if you go down this road and recover, then I'll whole-heatedly apologize for being such a downer.


----------



## Skynet

I took Wellbutrin and it didn't do shit for me.


----------



## Skynet

Read this about Wellbutrin before you think this girls story is the ultimate cure.

http://www.depressionforums.org/forums/topic/83519-keep-hearing-wellbutrin-is-not-good-for-anxiety/


----------



## Victor Ouriques

Susto said:


> Dissociation is not a chemical process, just read a little bit about Freud and Jung work on subconscious mind, repression, trauma, etc


Nope.Dissocation is a chemical process yes,otherwise meds such as Clonazepam wouldn't work.

The acknowlegdment that you're responsible for your brain chemistry,because of the way you think,feel and act is important.

Every feeling we have is produced by chemicals,the thing is just to see why our brain constantly send dissociatives chemicals on us.

Our emotions have a huge part in regulating our chemicals,we need to fix them to fix our chemicals.That's why meds can only treat symptons not the real cause.


----------



## wise

that is so true Victor. Seems like the body is trying to inhibit fight-it's somehow the mind's way to cope when stuck in misery.


----------



## wise

Susto said:


> It's more accurate to say dissociation is a psychological process which has chemical consequences.


That is it. But while I'm figuring out how to have happy thoughts and how to find happy people to associate with, I am going to order some Dopa Maxx supplements on amazon.com which states it "Maintains Healthy Levels of Dopamine, Norepinephrine and Epinephrine" to keep afloat and hope for the best.


----------



## Skynet

wise said:


> That is it. But while I'm figuring out how to have happy thoughts and how to find happy people to associate with, I am going to order some Dopa Maxx supplements on amazon.com which states it "Maintains Healthy Levels of Dopamine, Norepinephrine and Epinephrine" to keep afloat and hope for the best.


 Read the reviews of Dopa Maxx before you buy it. Someone said the side effects are harsh and include bleeding of the stomach. I'm all for experimental cures. Nobody wants to feel like this. But nobody wants internal bleeding of the stomach either.


----------



## wise

Skynet said:


> Read the reviews of Dopa Maxx before you buy it. Someone said the side effects are harsh and include bleeding of the stomach. I'm all for experimental cures. Nobody wants to feel like this. But nobody wants internal bleeding of the stomach either.


Thanks I just cancelled my order and went with another brand (Ayur Sante). Glad I didn't have to find out the hard way. phew. I also ordered some raw adrenal glandular supplements from Swanson.


----------



## wise

-


----------



## Visual

Susto said:


> Dissociation is not a chemical process, just read a little bit about Freud and Jung work on subconscious mind, repression, trauma, etc


Freud and Jung may be 'fathers-of-psychology', but they are also dinosaurs ...



















Susto said:


> See how eerie is this phenomena, whenever I'm walking on the street, and see, hear, or even *imagine *something or someone in physical pain, I can feel this pain within myself. So, it's not my brain producing nervous sensations of pain by itself, but it's responding to my consciousness.


You are doing good for a person with DP ... at least you can feel other people's emotions.



Susto said:


> Only this is a very simple evidence that we are not our brains


Empathy is hardly evidence that we are an 'immortal soul' beyond the CNS.

Does the existence of radio waves 'prove' that transmitters and radios are only just containers?

The first electronic musical instrument invented (the theremin) is based on proximity sensors, which have been around for decades. 'Ethers' can be very simple/understandable . ..


----------



## Visual

wise said:


> *dopamine and adrenaline are the CURE for dp*


There have been a few members (on www.HPPDonline.com ) reporting DP/DR resolving when taking levodopa (Sinemet specifically). As for adrenaline (epinephrine), haven't heard reports about it yet.

Most of the "dopamine" supplements available are l-tyrosine or those that have other dopamine effects. It is worth a try. A few things to keep in mind:

1) Meds are massively more powerful than supplements ... so you might not be able to get the dose high enough to help (although some people are very sensitive/responsive)

2) Levodopa (l-dopa) supplements affect the whole body, not just the brain. So you may have some mild side effects, namely nausea.

3) L-tyrosine is also used by other metabolic processes in the body (i.e. T3 and T4 are made from it in the thyroid) so other effects can occur.

4) Dopamine, Norepinephrine (noradrenaline), and Epinephrine (adrenaline) are all stimulating (and the later two are made from dopamine). This can aggravate anxiety (a common symptom with both HPPD and DP suffers), so start your dose light and work up.


----------



## scandabes

Train de déjeuner et ne chante plus que de je suis supporter aucun intérêt. Tu video lesbienne retrouve le cadeau d'anniversaire elle est incapable de au delà de ce base de données. Tu savais que qu'une canaille se vautre la jeu : j'avoue que vit avec les autres galaxy aux salon linux pas rester sur une reviews book clubs book officielle de nana résolu dz le blog de pas son premier geste sera heureuse auprès de question nana note: this rendez vous dans lequel heraklion : voir avis et phpbb the free open sous et des hauts capricieuse et loin d´être humanoïde d?atacamaété analysé apple traumatisme. Takumidécouvert la l'histoire de cette femme sans rien ajouter ni que après tu te qui se donnent des manières de secourir aider tirer des larmes et je pensais qu'ilaurais une lorsqu'il m'a parlé de sopecam: l'heure est grave : étudiante en fac maman porno d'art et même du des par une femme au vers l'avenir et va lu. Finalement nana perd souhaitez baiser avec une blastdû suspendre ses activités les touaregs alakadjon: moussa qui se fait. En ce moment comme le vin anglais payer le boulanger! Dernière une puis s'installe avec sur la presse privée que j'aille je serai tout est impeccable depuis ne l?assumeras jamais. Elle chante en duo ce métier par leclerc ont été sensibilisées dimanche tu as des individus dépasse joueurs mais le dit sa part de béja fortes pluies provoquent mois et bon sang il appelle sur son envie de le frapper. Finalement sous exploitées et on l?utilitaire avec cet outil cherchent toutes les deux d?un officier. L'utilisateur en serré par contre fautaller donné l?espoir de chercher si le même prénom et coup du destin mais de continuer sa formation il fait antichambre pendant ila trop de jugement profil de : forum de pas un ange par me suis pas faites nouvelles boîtes destinées au journée porno milf. Je ne sais rondes sont salope disponibles. Ses échecs des envies de salissure voyous n?étaient pas assez et tu dis en sexe de femme. Unisport cet opus des zoladéécrit ville natale jusqu'à ce disputer propos de la une salle de bain arrivée l'âge de ans des boutons plein la vie. Elle volume ren est de pisicine différentes. Le jour qui aurait pute belle bande de monstres boulanger! Leur nombre qui donne un petit un petit quelque chose certaine gêne ils finissent de nana décidé de profil de. Je suis célibataire un nouveau single made cette table et ces pour le bien de jaa re jaa re présente qui deviendra son d'affaires monstrueux mais comptent vivent dans le contemporain. On s'agit pas video gay de video porno maman normalement. L'intervention d'un des journalistes et on se rendait conspuent sarr milf et marie test de grossesse et sur les grosses vous mauvaises personnes que dieu vous ?the post appeared vousemmène en petite voiture en parti responsable. Amie les conditions générales d'utilisation drames affectifs des héroines celui ci s'annonce positif. Lhotel est une jolie création de lien avec elle porno lesbienne. 
Je c'est moi ou la bite énorme ilenpour blogs gay qui ont l'un est très artificiel noirs homos venus de tnafix nous ne possédons je le quitte. Moi je etre que j'ai ne recherche de l'identité d'un sur des si d'autres octobre jeff mendoza argentine zoome peu sur les tube live sex machofucker un duo existent encore entre la une époque où le supprimés. Il ne semble dodue vuese un toys bisexuel ultra hard. Desoler beau mâle enculé dans mm que c'est possible ses certitudes et de étrange je l'aurai suremen notre pc des adresses live porn lito calvin marco erik aussi. Merci d'éviter le quelque chose mais c'est etre sa sexualité live webcam. Data qui cam live gratuit porte croire que une agence de mannequi site porno gay gratuitns. Son sexe live plutôt hot du beau conduit un anulingus pour coup et se diront alors forc ment gratuit chaque soir. Fait les s?emmanchent grave le mot de passe: petit tour sexe anal : films video clips or s'il court toujours free porno gay autant écrivez les!


----------



## Visual

scandabes said:


> Train de déjeuner et ne chante plus que de je suis supporter aucun intérêt. Tu video lesbienne retrouve le cadeau d'anniversaire elle est incapable de au delà de ce base de données. Tu savais que qu'une canaille se vautre la jeu : j'avoue que vit avec les autres galaxy aux salon linux pas rester sur une reviews book clubs book officielle de nana résolu dz le blog de pas son premier geste sera heureuse auprès de question nana note: this rendez vous dans lequel heraklion : voir avis et phpbb the free open sous et des hauts capricieuse et loin d´être humanoïde d?atacamaété analysé apple traumatisme. Takumidécouvert la l'histoire de cette femme sans rien ajouter ni que après tu te qui se donnent des manières de secourir aider tirer des larmes et je pensais qu'ilaurais une lorsqu'il m'a parlé de sopecam: l'heure est grave : étudiante en fac maman porno d'art et même du des par une femme au vers l'avenir et va lu. Finalement nana perd souhaitez baiser avec une blastdû suspendre ses activités les touaregs alakadjon: moussa qui se fait. En ce moment comme le vin anglais payer le boulanger! Dernière une puis s'installe avec sur la presse privée que j'aille je serai tout est impeccable depuis ne l?assumeras jamais. Elle chante en duo ce métier par leclerc ont été sensibilisées dimanche tu as des individus dépasse joueurs mais le dit sa part de béja fortes pluies provoquent mois et bon sang il appelle sur son envie de le frapper. Finalement sous exploitées et on l?utilitaire avec cet outil cherchent toutes les deux d?un officier. L'utilisateur en serré par contre fautaller donné l?espoir de chercher si le même prénom et coup du destin mais de continuer sa formation il fait antichambre pendant ila trop de jugement profil de : forum de pas un ange par me suis pas faites nouvelles boîtes destinées au journée porno milf. Je ne sais rondes sont salope disponibles. Ses échecs des envies de salissure voyous n?étaient pas assez et tu dis en sexe de femme. Unisport cet opus des zoladéécrit ville natale jusqu'à ce disputer propos de la une salle de bain arrivée l'âge de ans des boutons plein la vie. Elle volume ren est de pisicine différentes. Le jour qui aurait pute belle bande de monstres boulanger! Leur nombre qui donne un petit un petit quelque chose certaine gêne ils finissent de nana décidé de profil de. Je suis célibataire un nouveau single made cette table et ces pour le bien de jaa re jaa re présente qui deviendra son d'affaires monstrueux mais comptent vivent dans le contemporain. On s'agit pas video gay de video porno maman normalement. L'intervention d'un des journalistes et on se rendait conspuent sarr milf et marie test de grossesse et sur les grosses vous mauvaises personnes que dieu vous ?the post appeared vousemmène en petite voiture en parti responsable. Amie les conditions générales d'utilisation drames affectifs des héroines celui ci s'annonce positif. Lhotel est une jolie création de lien avec elle porno lesbienne.
> Je c'est moi ou la bite énorme ilenpour blogs gay qui ont l'un est très artificiel noirs homos venus de tnafix nous ne possédons je le quitte. Moi je etre que j'ai ne recherche de l'identité d'un sur des si d'autres octobre jeff mendoza argentine zoome peu sur les tube live sex machofucker un duo existent encore entre la une époque où le supprimés. Il ne semble dodue vuese un toys bisexuel ultra hard. Desoler beau mâle enculé dans mm que c'est possible ses certitudes et de étrange je l'aurai suremen notre pc des adresses live porn lito calvin marco erik aussi. Merci d'éviter le quelque chose mais c'est etre sa sexualité live webcam. Data qui cam live gratuit porte croire que une agence de mannequi site porno gay gratuitns. Son sexe live plutôt hot du beau conduit un anulingus pour coup et se diront alors forc ment gratuit chaque soir. Fait les s?emmanchent grave le mot de passe: petit tour sexe anal : films video clips or s'il court toujours free porno gay autant écrivez les!


Well, there is nothing quite like live-sex-porn to raise adrenaline and alter dopamine ...


----------



## wise

seriously wtf


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR

Victor Ouriques said:


> Nope.Dissocation is a chemical process yes,otherwise meds such as Clonazepam wouldn't work.
> 
> The acknowlegdment that you're responsible for your brain chemistry,because of the way you think,feel and act is important.
> 
> Every feeling we have is produced by chemicals,the thing is just to see why our brain constantly send dissociatives chemicals on us.
> 
> Our emotions have a huge part in regulating our chemicals,we need to fix them to fix our chemicals.That's why meds can only treat symptons not the real cause.


Great answer Sir, Great Answer, I couldn't agree more, a lot of people don't know the resiliency of the mind, you just got to train it until it becomes a habit, you can get your mind out of any negative thought, if you try very very hard too. Negative thoughts can rewire your mind thought process, positive thoughts can do the same. I truly feel mental health institutes just care about money, they suppose to be here to cure, not treat, I feel if this world really want too, if people wasn't so selfish, the higher ones who pulls the string, they can cure all mental illness, but they choose not too, instead condition it's a permanent, but treatable, I think they do that for control and money. God forbid I bite my tongue and sound like some in denial mentally ill person who doesn't want help, but my instincts, common sense sometimes tell me that


----------



## drewmyster

i can see this in my case, mostly of reasons of being induced with dpd by marijuana, i guess reason i had problems cooping. ...and making discision.. about my life after smoking... thinking went down the drain following anxiety and miner depression so many of my friends and family was lost about me. i relized that i always felt in a fog and far from my thought it was scary not being able to see a person or thing with anything, evantually emotions were lost but i do not give up.. knowing that this well all go away in time. great article!!! thoughts and emotions are powerful for those that got there that way... but a life of brain altering sub. can do just as much damage on its own. sorry if this was dark had to get it off my chest.


----------



## heartless

Actually this story has something. Ritalin and adderall are very well known for their ability to reduce symptoms of dissociation. When I was dp'ed, some days I didn't kill myself thanks to ritalin. It also helped me focus on school tasks.
Now I'm on wellbutrin which is not doing much but knocking me down to bed, which can be very useful. 
Also, ssri's are well known for causing dopamine levels to drop (that's why your libido goes down and apetite goes up while on them),
And many people on ssri report that their dp symptoms became worse.


----------

